# How to setup a wordpress website under windows server 2008?



## wolf2009 (Dec 9, 2009)

I already have the domain name registered and the website is already running from my windows server 2008 pc. Now i want to set it up using wordpress  under Windows server 2008. I have taken a look at tutorials, but they all seem to be for editing the website locally

like this one http://www.7three.com/blog/computers/tips-tricks/install-wordpress-windows-iis-part3-20/

How can i set it up just like a live website on the internet.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 9, 2009)

Looking to get your server publicly accessible, WordPress installed in IIS7, or both?


----------



## wolf2009 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Looking to get your server publicly accessible, WordPress installed in IIS7, or both?



both

also see if the guide I linked will do that for me or is that guide only for localhost or editing site locally


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2009)

is wordpress PHP ? i forget how i set it up on my old linux box. but dont you just need to point your webserver to the active WWW dir where you put the wordpress files?


----------



## Disparia (Dec 11, 2009)

An ok guide, looks like they use a WAMP install to satisfy the PHP and MySQL need, though configuration of PHP still needs to be done with IIS and MySQL can be easily be installed separately.

Was going to link you to the PHP FastCGI install guide at iis.net, but it looks like their new Web Platform Installer will do it all for you, including the WordPress install.

http://php.iis.net/

Haven't used it before, so I went looking for opinions:

http://ruslany.net/2009/03/install-php-with-microsoft-web-platform-installer-20/
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2009/06/02/microsoft-web-platform-installer.aspx

Not bad. I'd try it out if I wasn't already using a Linux box for dev.

To make it public you'll need to forward port 80 on your router to your 2008 box. Many have support for dynamic dns, which will allow you to use a domain name with a dynamic ip.

http://www.dyndns.com/


----------

